# NEW Nautilus CCF 12 for Sale



## herrin (Sep 28, 2013)

bump, 
its never been used at all, Nautilus is a great reel with even better customer service.
425 takes it


----------



## flyfshrmn82 (Oct 12, 2007)

Pics might help. Right hand or left hand? Maybe a model #? Some of these junkies need the specs... Free bump.


----------



## herrin (Sep 28, 2013)

i still can't figure out how to post pics but its a right hand and model serial/number is H5839


----------



## herrin (Sep 28, 2013)

CORRECTION!!!
its a left handed retrieve


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Post it on ebay or hang on to it and repost closer to poon season.


----------



## Master_Baiter (Apr 21, 2009)

its' for a 12 wt and its left hand retrieve? Can It be switched? hmmmm might be interested....


----------



## herrin (Sep 28, 2013)

yes its a left hand retrieve and I'm pretty sure they can be switched


----------



## herrin (Sep 28, 2013)

The reel is now on ebay for anyone who wants to buy it for $425. I will let it go to any microskiffer for $400 . Just shoot me a pm with your phone number and I'll send you pictures of it.


----------



## herrin (Sep 28, 2013)

Well tarpon season is fast approaching and shes still for sale  Price is 400 obo and im very motivated to sell. Its still brand new, got it as a gift, never used it because I have a Ross CLA 7 and I could never justify using.


----------



## shiprock8 (Sep 23, 2013)

What color is it?


----------



## herrin (Sep 28, 2013)

> What color is it?


silver


----------



## herrin (Sep 28, 2013)

bump


----------



## 8loco (Feb 12, 2012)

PM sent


----------



## herrin (Sep 28, 2013)

Sold, thanks microskiff for all the interest


----------

